
Unboxing Rose: Not your typical unboxing.  (Fiction) - jp57
https://medium.com/lit-up/unboxing-rose-80cc062851ac
======
db1
This reminds me of Neal Stephenson's The Diamond Age: Or, A Young Lady's
Illustrated Primer. It's a great book and highly recommended for anyone that
enjoys fantasy.

I wonder if in the future education will move towards individualized teaching
based on systems like this, where a child is free to explore his interests.

